
In 2136, Asteroid to Pass Closer to Earth Than the Moon - hanklazard
http://www.theworldin.com/article/14583/edition2018crash-course
======
DrScump
"the OSIRIS-REX spacecraft, launched two years earlier, will home in on the
asteroid 160,000km (100,000 miles) out in space. Flying alongside it at over
63,000 miles per hour, the spacecraft will precisely map Bennu’s shape and
trajectory and, later, swoop down and snatch a sample from its surface which
it will carry back to Earth"

I hope they properly account for gravity-tractor effects and don't deflect the
orbit _closer_ to an Earth-colliding trajectory.

